# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 22.04.2019 - 29.04.2019

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *41*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *88* Получено карантинов: *13*, суммарный объем: *69* мб Обработано файлов: *34*, суммарный объем: *124* мб Уникальных файлов: *34*, суммарный объем: *124* мб Признаны безопасными: *8* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *8*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=222533 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=222597 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\documents and settings\all users.windows2\главное меню\программы\winsvcs.exe - *1* c:\windows2\t-5070475607860708\winsvcs.exe - *1* c:\windows\system32\dllhostex.exe - *1* \notepad.exe - *1* c:\programdata\aec6839aa834\adc58099ab37.dat - *1* c:\windows2\system32\oledsp32.dll - *1* c:\programdata\microsoft\drm\lzabocewi\bpako.exe - *1* \ns.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Virus.Win32.Sality.t - *3* HEUR:Trojan.MSIL.Miner.gen - *1* not-a-virus:UDS:NetTool.Win32.Scan.qj - *1* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Miner.gen - *1* HEUR:Trojan-Banker.Win32.RTM.gen - *1* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Crusis.to - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

